# bootloader



## defc0n1 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich einen Bootloader mit externen Makros assemblieren kann?

Also zb. makros.asm und bootloader.asm.....
Ich arbeite mit NASM

Hab Problem selber gelöst....

Fabian


----------

